# Painful Sigmoidoscopy-Easy Colonoscopy?



## boxgirl73 (Jul 5, 2002)

I've never had an easy sigmodoscopy. I get the pains that I have when I have an IBS attack when they blow the air in me. Has anyone had a painful sigmoid and not had any pain in the colonoscopy? I have my first one in 2 weeks and have read that more than a few of you have had pain even though you were sedated. Please give me some info. boxgirl73


----------



## vikee (Feb 5, 2000)

I suspect feeling pain is the result of the kind of sedation used and how your body reacts to it.I was sedated once years ago with a Librium type drip was awake and felt no pain. I recently was totally out (asleep) when a Diprovin Dip was used. There were no side effects or sedation after awaking.I always had pain with a sigmoidoscopy.Ask your Doctor what kind of sedation he is using.


----------



## boxgirl73 (Jul 5, 2002)

good to hear. was concerned that even though there'd be sedation used, that since i felt pain with the sigmoidoscopy, i'd feel pain with the colonoscopy. thanks for the info, vikee.


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2002)

I always have pain with a sigmoidoscopy, but never with a colonoscopy. Have had three sigs done and four colonoscopies, over the years. I'll take a colonoscopy any day, although I hate the prep.


----------

